# Consist of Winnipeg to Churchill train



## norfolkwesternhenry (Oct 2, 2016)

what is a typical consist of the train to churchill? Does it inclue any dome cars?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think it has a Park car seasonally. Other then that I believe it does not. But I don't know for sure. It looks like a late 60s streamliner. No perks but uniform stainless.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Oct 3, 2016)

yeah, Via rail is putting park cars on it late jan-early march


----------



## lyke99 (Oct 3, 2016)

Year-round consist is usually 2 F40PHs, baggage car, two coaches, a dining car, and a Chateau-series sleeper. As others have said, a Park-series observation car is added (as well as an occasional extra Chateau or two) during summer, Churchill's autumn polar bear season, and into the winter for the northern lights. You should check with VIA, about dates for the Park car if that is your true draw as one may not run on every train during those times.

I chanced into a southbound run with a Park car in the summer of 2015 - it ran without an attendant and was only accessible to sleeping car passengers - as it was the very beginning of the summer tourist season in Churchill, there was a very light load in the sleeping cars (especially south of Thompson, MB) and at times I had the dome all to myself.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Oct 3, 2016)

Can I hang out in the dinng car, or is it closed like on Amtrak?


----------



## jamesontheroad (Oct 4, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Can I hang out in the dinng car, or is it closed like on Amtrak?



The dining car remains open throughout the trip. It's usually rostered between the two seated coaches and the sleeper(s).


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 4, 2016)

So, as long as you're buying something, you can hang out in the dining car. I doubt if they would let you sit there without a purchase.


----------



## railiner (Oct 5, 2016)

MikefromCrete said:


> So, as long as you're buying something, you can hang out in the dining car. I doubt if they would let you sit there without a purchase.


I think he means between or after meal hours, when they're not serving or preparing for service....


----------



## lyke99 (Oct 6, 2016)

On my July 2015 round trip, half of the seating was considered "the diner" and the remaining tables were treated as lounge space. My wife and I enjoyed after dinner drinks with the guys from the neighboring section at one of those tables while others were still enjoying dinner service. There seemed to be no issue with occupying the "lounge tables" between meals. The only thing that seemed odd was that last call for snack and bar service came about 9pm; of course given the long hours a diner crew works, it didn't surprise me that they closed well before the wee hours.


----------

